# Nooob's ADA Mini M!



## chillwill007 (Dec 28, 2015)

Beautiful start


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks! I can't wait for it to grow in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

I think you might run into problems with a 10 hour photoperiod + ADA Aquasky. I would start with as low as 6 hours and see how you go.

I really like the glass stand, tempted to get one for one of my Mini-Ms. Looks like such a slick setup.


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

I was thinking about that earlier today so I pushed it back to 8 hours. I'll play it by ear at this point. But you're right it is a very strong light.

The stand is awesome. I highly recommend it. Only issue with it is finding somewhere else to keep all the clutter that usually goes in the stand haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

I'd be interested to see how long your CO2 carts last compared to on my Mini-M's. How many BPS you pumping out?


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm running it at 1bps right now. From what I heard at that rate it should last a month or so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Pictures as of 3 hours ago when the lights turned on. 

Nothing much to report. Vuppa was blowing the stems all over the place so I took it out. I'll most likely put it back in later on down the road. 

No algae......yet





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

That heater has got to go! It's messing up all the prettiness 

I use Hydor ETH 200 inline heaters on mine, less junk in the tank


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

I know! I cant wait until it gets warmer so i don't have to use a heater! 

I thought about getting the Hydor but since the stand is clear I think it'd take away from the look. Being as the heater is temporary and this one is driving me crazy, I was looking at getting the 50w Catalina titanium heater. Its only 5 1/2 inches so i think i can hide it behind the stems once they grow in.

Or ADA can come out with a heater! -_-


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Nooob said:


> Or ADA can come out with a heater! -_-


If only!

One thing that makes me hesitant about the glass stands - having to look at my Eheim filter + Hydor heater through it. 

Those SuperJet filters are pretty sexy.










Photo credit: ZERO-AQUA


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Get a super jet! Or try one of the the chihiros clones. I hear they're the same thing. 










ES-600 for my next project [emoji57][emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Welcome back, Nooob! Not bad for 1565 and a half days off. You're off to a great start.

I just wanted to let you know that I read this journal when you first posted it, but I refrained from writing because I didn't want to come across as jealous. I had to let the envy bleed out of my system for a couple of days.
Then I saw that you got a es-600, too, and I just said, "F-ck it. Let him see my jealousy."

Jealousy aside, I love the rock work. When it grows in, it's going to be stunning. (To me it also appears that should you ever choose to change plants, you can drastically change the look of the tank without moving a single rock. Meaning, you've future-proofed your tank against boredom and creative itches!)

Keep it up!


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Ugly. I was very particular about the look I was going for and Tom Barr did a great job picking out the stones. 

Longevity was definitely the goal with this hardscape. Hopefully I don't have to mess with it at all at least not for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Keep as updated , looks very nice

you did great job by choosing ADA stuff


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Nooob said:


> Get a super jet! Or try one of the the chihiros clones. I hear they're the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that ES-600 a Chihiros brand or ADA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeekTee (Feb 28, 2016)

How on earth did you find this??????!!! It is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Any updates on this scape? 

Keen to see how you're going with a setup so similar to mine.

I've gone ahead and ordered myself a cube cabinet to go with one of my Mini-M's, they just look so good!


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

*fasoole* Thank you for the kind words. 

*Tyrone* It is a ADA ES-600

*GeekTee* Thank you, I found it on a local forum :thumbsup:

*locus* The tank was neglected due to me traveling for work, so BBA/diatoms took over. Learned the hard way that a high tech tank definitely does not fit my schedule.

SO I tore it down and now its a low tech PRL tank. Only plants that i kept are Anubias sp. 'White', Eleocharis sp. 'Belem', Rotala Ramosior 'Florida' and a few random Buces. I'll post some pics later today.

Nice! Hope you enjoy it, I love mine.


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Nooob said:


> *fasoole* Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> *Tyrone* It is a ADA ES-600
> 
> ...


Shame! You've changed the lighting too?


----------

